# Battle vs. Sargus



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there $20 worth of difference between these reels or is it just marketing? I know the Battle has 6BB and the Sargus has 5BB, but everything else seems identical. Discuss......


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Extra BB and the Battle uses HT-100 drag washers vs whatever the Sargus uses.. but yes. the Fierce/Sargus/Battle are all built on the same platform, just one is more upgraded vs the other.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

The main difference is the drag. The battle also has the heavier bail wiire and a rubber gasket on the spool so you don't need backing for braided line.


----------



## GBS (Jan 20, 2013)

The Battle is the best bang for your buck for the $$.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Battle hands down.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a battle 5000 and I love it, but I need a reel for a rod I just built and was thinking of saving a few bucks. Ok, next question: Is there $40 difference between the Battle and the new Spinfisher?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

phillyguy said:


> I have a battle 5000 and I love it, but I need a reel for a rod I just built and was thinking of saving a few bucks. Ok, next question: Is there $40 difference between the Battle and the new Spinfisher?


I would say Yes, the spinfisher series replaces/upgrades the Black and Gold line (Slammers) The past black n golds SS and Slammers Line are pretty much industructable and have the best track record of any reel I have seen. Still get folks with SS's that are as old as I am and In allot better shape... Battles are great and are slowly becoming my best sellers the sargus hands down has been my best seller for the past few years. I get nothing but good comments on the reels years after year... Honestly anyway you go you can't go wron with these reels, comes down to what you like...I carry all three at the Roost, becuase there is a need for each and all of them...If the Cusom was for throwin metal for spanish I would say go battle or sargus for its hi speed... Plain ole bottom fishin go with the gold spinfisher... JAM


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I've read reports about the Spinfisher V not being as "Water Tight" as Penn claims. Penn has also indicated that some of the seals may not be seated properly and has advised to check the seals. Personally, I love the Battles. I own 2 5000s and 1 6000. I really want to buy a new Spinfisher V but have decided to wait until Penn sorts out the "bugs". Alan Hawk has a review of the new Penn reel.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

RobVB said:


> a rubber gasket on the spool so you don't need backing for braided line.


if thats the only reason you buy one just get a sargus and some plastidip and paint some on the spool...works just as well. but i would go with the new spinfisher if i had the money


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

fishin757 said:


> if thats the only reason you buy one just get a sargus and some plastidip and paint some on the spool...works just as well. but i would go with the new spinfisher if i had the money


Good thing it also has an extra BB and the HT-100 drag... 

I do agree, the gasket by itself is a bit of a gimmick...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

So far the battle has done me more than well,it has excelled.. Especially the drag!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/841666/what-are-the-battles-gears-made-of-is-their-an-upgrade-option

probably not supposed to do that, but there is some good info there. While that is true, of the many folks that have battles, I have not heard many bad things about them, and if DD says they don't break... Well, I believe him


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> http://www.stripersonline.com/t/841666/what-are-the-battles-gears-made-of-is-their-an-upgrade-option
> 
> probably not supposed to do that, but there is some good info there. While that is true, of the many folks that have battles, I have not heard many bad things about them, and if DD says they don't break... Well, I believe him


 Neil,if you read my post,I didn't say that "they don't break".. Just said,so far so good...  ANYTHING I fish with could break at any time....


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have two battles; 6000 and 4000. They are a good, solid reel


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have both reels and would say go with the batte. The sargus is a nice reel but has a flaw. The bail flips over mid cast. If your fishing jigs, I do not reccomend the sargus. On my sargus the bail will flip over mid cast about 1 in 10 casts. Not sure what causes this, but its a pain in the arse. :beer:

When I am bottom fishing the reel will work fine. It seems that most of the time when I get the bail flip its when I put a little more into a cast.

:beer:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

map120277 said:


> I have both reels and would say go with the batte. The sargus is a nice reel but has a flaw. The bail flips over mid cast. If your fishing jigs, I do not reccomend the sargus. On my sargus the bail will flip over mid cast about 1 in 10 casts. Not sure what causes this, but its a pain in the arse. :beer:
> 
> When I am bottom fishing the reel will work fine. It seems that most of the time when I get the bail flip its when I put a little more into a cast.
> 
> :beer:


Weak Bail spring easy fix... JAM


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Another possibility..... I had the same problem with my 1st Battle. After researching it online I read that removing the trip lever (part #28) will stop the bail from closing mid-cast. Of course, you'll then have to close the bail manually (highly recommended anyway). I've done this to all my Penn reels. Hasn't happened since.


----------

